# Any river kings?



## Nik

Are there any up there yet?


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Gotta go look to find out, nobody is going to post Kings are in till at least late August maybe early September. You can guarantee they will be there before that though, just gotta go find them.


----------



## michcats

I'm heading up sep 27th wish it was now lol


----------



## FishMichv2

Always kings around by now, just gotta put in some work.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Yes there is. Not saying what rivers but there are a few around, like others above ya just gotta put in some miles


----------



## toto

:evil:


----------



## PunyTrout

...like cordwood. :lol:


----------



## riverbob

FishMichv2 said:


> Always kings around by now, just gotta put in some work.


 yep



Mr Burgundy said:


> Yes there is. Not saying what rivers but there are a few around, like others above ya just gotta put in some miles


yep I agree, but once u find where the early fish r whether it b holes/springs/creek mouths/ or gravel,, so u should only have to find them once, n where I find silver fish on the grand early,, well they ain't there yet


----------



## Nik

Yeah i will have to put sone work in thanks for the tips should i start farther north or just any river


----------



## Mr Burgundy

riverbob said:


> yep
> 
> yep I agree, but once u find where the early fish r whether it b holes/springs/creek mouths/ or gravel,, so u should only have to find them once, n where I find silver fish on the grand early,, well they ain't there yet


I'm looking forward to hos on the grand this year. Probably wont fish it as much as I normally do due to the fact of time and wanting to target atlantics more this year. Gl and let me know how ya do

Burgundy


----------



## riverbob

Mr Burgundy said:


> I'm looking forward to hos on the grand this year. Probably wont fish it as much as I normally do due to the fact of time and wanting to target atlantics more this year. Gl and let me know how ya do
> 
> Burgundy


I'll post when I see um, if know one else does, they come through here fast, good luck on the atlantics, I never caught one


----------



## Mr Burgundy

It's on my bucket list. Found a place that gets pretty good returns. We shall see


----------



## hypox

Atlantic's are the best tasting fish in Michigan. I haven't fished them in about 10 years, but I've been getting the itch.


----------



## gatorman841

Mr Burgundy said:


> I'm looking forward to hos on the grand this year. Probably wont fish it as much as I normally do due to the fact of time and wanting to target atlantics more this year. Gl and let me know how ya do
> 
> Burgundy


I put the time in last year couldn’t find any!! Yes there was a few that came up in but even some very good spots were barren. I really hope we get a good run this year that was some fun float fishing in 17.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I went down to that spot that you told me about a couple years ago and there were a few down there as well as believe it or not a good pod of Kings. Had alot of fun putting my dad in some fish


----------



## Spencer_B

Nik said:


> Are there any up there yet?


I feel ya. I'm sitting here 450 miles away admiring the folks that can easily get to the streams. There's only so much searching that can be done in the 3 day window for a trip that has limited value a year later. Hang in there and remember the joy of being outside wetting a line. Catching is a bonus!


----------



## jmaddog8807

Nik said:


> Yeah i will have to put sone work in thanks for the tips should i start farther north or just any river


Start north


----------



## FishMichv2

Nik said:


> Yeah i will have to put sone work in thanks for the tips should i start farther north or just any river


There are certain rivers in the northwest that usually have early kings. You'll likely have to spend a fair amount of time walking to find them. This time of year you might walk 2 miles of river and not see a single fish and then stumble upon a pod. It's a tricky but rewarding time of year. Even if someone told you an exact location where they were hammering them today, you could do there tomorrow and the fish could be miles away. Break out a map and start exploring.


----------



## Nik

Thx yeah i will have to do that


----------



## Trout King

FishMichv2 said:


> There are certain rivers in the northwest that usually have early kings. You'll likely have to spend a fair amount of time walking to find them. This time of year you might walk 2 miles of river and not see a single fish and then stumble upon a pod. It's a tricky but rewarding time of year. Even if someone told you an exact location where they were hammering them today, you could do there tomorrow and the fish could be miles away. Break out a map and start exploring.


Then the big challenge is getting them to hit. I found that hardware produced more hookups than skein for the real early fish. If hardware fishing one particular river known for the earliest runs, be prepared to sacrifice some lures to the river. 

Just my .02 from my past experiences with the summer runs.


----------



## jmaddog8807

The summer kings are very tricky to fish. Very spooky and often times I only find 1 or 2 hanging out in tricky areas to fish, almost impossible to float skein at em. I usually just bring one rod and some cranks or tots when I'm out searching real early. 

Last year about this time, my buddy hooked into a king on the PM when we were fishing trout with leaf worms. Thing came right out from under the wood he was fishing and crushed the worm. Never seen anything like it. We fought that thing forever on a 7 foot ultralight with 6lb test. The king won that battle lol.


----------



## Trout King

jmaddog8807 said:


> The summer kings are very tricky to fish. Very spooky and often times I only find 1 or 2 hanging out in tricky areas to fish, almost impossible to float skein at em. I usually just bring one rod and some cranks or tots when I'm out searching real early.
> 
> Last year about this time, my buddy hooked into a king on the PM when we were fishing trout with leaf worms. Thing came right out from under the wood he was fishing and crushed the worm. Never seen anything like it. We fought that thing forever on a 7 foot ultralight with 6lb test. The king won that battle lol.


Summer fish have won about 95% of the battles that I have had in a different summer run river, lol. Lost a lot of lure and line to those powerful beasts and that is running 15-20 lb and MH spinning rod!


----------



## jmaddog8807

Trout King said:


> Summer fish have won about 95% of the battles that I have had in a different summer run river, lol. Lost a lot of lure and line to those powerful beasts and that is running 15-20 lb and MH spinning rod!


LOL. You're right about that. I landed the most silver king i've ever caught river fishing last summer, first weekend of August. I chased that thing down the river for ever. Only reason I landed it was bc it got wrapped around a log and the lure was so far down it's throat, there was no way he was getting off. They're fun, but challenging for sure.


----------



## Nik

Yeah i am hoping to try next week i will definitely post pics if i get one


----------



## Fishndude

I've seen Kings in the Little River on my birthday, and that is June 3rd. I haven't been on that river on my birthday in quite a few years, but they usually were there, years ago, on that date. Not a lot of fish, and very finicky.


----------



## salmonsteel97

I find with early fish when they don’t want to eat there is just no getting them to take. I’ve went many skunked trips where I find fish but the bite was not on. Unless it cools off I wait a few more weeks.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Great info above on how and where to look. I do alot of early king fishing and loose just about every battle (they are just to fresh and strong). Every once in awhile the fish gods let one come to the net. I take a quick pic and off they go. Fun times for sure. Very wise comment above about being ok with loosing some gear , ITS GONNA HAPPEN SO COUNT ON IT. .. have fun and enjoy the great outdoors. 

Burgundy


----------



## JungleGeorge

Years back the real early kings hammered the yarn ...


----------



## Mr Burgundy

When times get tough I soak yarn in skein juice and drift it under a Bob. U would be surprised how often the bobber drops. I get what y are saying though lol


----------



## lakertaker08

take an empty jar, buy a can of chew, and some wd-40 at times some doctor juice dump chew in jar add wd add a little water shake and find the softest peach or orange cleaning sponge and run it under a float. works great cheap when in a pinch and at times works better than spawn.doubt it all you want until you try it. tight lines


----------



## eggfly

In the early 2000s I got into the kings the 2nd weekend in August. I had the river all to myself. I’d been fishing for about 3 hours and I had not even seen a fish let alone hook one. About 5 pm I decided I’d make 10 more casts and then call it quits. Before I could get to number 10 a large school moved in. I hooked fish after fish for the next 2-1/2 hours. Never landed a single fish but I had a blast. All at once the school moved on and I never saw or hooked a fish for the next 3 days. 

I can’t remember the majority of kings I’ve landed but I sure remember the days they schooled me.


----------



## jmaddog8807

lakertaker08 said:


> take an empty jar, buy a can of chew, and some wd-40 at times some doctor juice dump chew in jar add wd add a little water shake and find the softest peach or orange cleaning sponge and run it under a float. works great cheap when in a pinch and at times works better than spawn.doubt it all you want until you try it. tight lines


No offense, but I will never try this lol. Although, the kings do seem to eat some weird stuff when they are on the feed so who knows. Think i'd rather toss tots or run to a cleaning station if I was that big in a pinch.


----------



## Trout King

lakertaker08 said:


> take an empty jar, buy a can of chew, and some wd-40 at times some doctor juice dump chew in jar add wd add a little water shake and find the softest peach or orange cleaning sponge and run it under a float. works great cheap when in a pinch and at times works better than spawn.doubt it all you want until you try it. tight lines


Interesting, never heard that one. Maybe if I get out salmon fishing this year I will try it. My initial thought is that it sounds like a good waste of chew,lol. 

What flavor do they prefer?


----------



## Scadsobees

They prefer the hotdog flavored chew.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I've even caught they on beetle spins lol


----------



## Trout King

Scadsobees said:


> They prefer the hotdog flavored chew.


Does hotdog water work for a cure?


----------



## PunyTrout

I can confirm that I've known guys who would spray WD40 on their egg flies. I had a bait shop owner in the UP tell me it was made from herring oil. I'm not sure if it's true or not.

Pretty sure using scented materials in a flies only section would land you a ticket if caught by a CO. YMMV.


----------



## riverbob

lakertaker08 said:


> take an empty jar, buy a can of chew, and some wd-40 at times some doctor juice dump chew in jar add wd add a little water shake and find the softest peach or orange cleaning sponge and run it under a float. works great cheap when in a pinch and at times works better than spawn.doubt it all you want until you try it. tight lines


 u mite have something there,i have caught eyes using wd40, n I have caught steelies on smoked cigarette filters



PunyTrout said:


> I can confirm that I've known guys who would spray WD40 on their egg flies. I had a bait shop owner in the UP tell me it was made from herring oil. I'm not sure if it's true or not.
> 
> Pretty sure using scented materials in a flies only section would land you a ticket if caught by a CO. YMMV.


 I was told wd40 was made from sharks, ain't sure but that's what I heard


----------



## Trout King

WD40 contains no fish oil. 

https://www.livescience.com/7818-wd-40-strange-facts-myths.html


----------



## flinchjerk

riverbob said:


> u mite have something there,i have caught eyes using wd40, n I have caught steelies on smoked cigarette filters
> 
> I was told wd40 was made from sharks, ain't sure but that's what I heard



*Just in case: 

Active Ingredients:* Preparation H is available in ointment, cream, gel, and suppository product forms. The *Ointment* contains Petrolatum 71.9%, Mineral Oil 14%, Shark Liver Oil 3% and Phenylephrine HCl 0.25%.


----------



## Scadsobees

Are you sure 1oz is going to be enough?


----------



## jmaddog8807

Was on a few rivers last weekend doing some scouting. Took the boat out and also did some leg work. Saw very few fish, the ones I did see wanted to nothing to do with my offerings and were very shy. One river was pretty stained, so it was tough to tell if there were fish in or not. Didn't see any jump but did have one chase a tot right up to the boat, beautiful silver fish probably pushing 20 lbs. I'll be back out this weekend to check some different areas.


----------



## Macs13

jmaddog8807 said:


> Was on a few rivers last weekend doing some scouting. Took the boat out and also did some leg work. Saw very few fish, the ones I did see wanted to nothing to do with my offerings and were very shy. One river was pretty stained, so it was tough to tell if there were fish in or not. Didn't see any jump but did have one chase a tot right up to the boat, beautiful silver fish probably pushing 20 lbs. I'll be back out this weekend to check some different areas.


Thanks for the report. I look forward to your next one. I think that the earliest that I can head that way would be next weekend and if I can reasonably assuredly find fish, I'll make the trip.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary

Sublime505 said:


> Should have no problem slinging 1oz halfway to high bridge.


If you let me get my dirty hands on that reel, you'll make it all the way to the bridge


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Went on a scouting trip last week, my river was high and stained. If there were fish it would’ve been hard to see them. Thinking the storms tonight will bring some in?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jmaddog8807

I was surprised how stained the one river was. Like you said, unless they jumped or followed your lure, no way of telling.


----------



## BMARKS

jmaddog8807 said:


> I was surprised how stained the one river was. Like you said, unless they jumped or followed your lure, no way of telling.


you can always use the smell test! those bastards stink the water right up haha.


----------



## Fishfighter

BMARKS said:


> you can always use the smell test! those bastards stink the water right up haha.


 Gotta love the smell the smell of a kangbang!


----------



## ausable_steelhead

BMARKS said:


> you can always use the smell test! those bastards stink the water right up haha.


You’re not joking! After catching walleyes all summer, and skams usually, that first king just reeks lol


----------



## Fishndude

When they spawn is on in the Big Man, the entire river smells like spawning Salmon. From Tippy dam to town, it smells.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I luv salmon fishing, but just like u guys said.... THEY STINK, BAD!!


----------



## michcats

My roommate says they can smell it when I get home from my annual trip lol it's on everything


----------



## BMARKS

yup! gotta wash the waders after king fishing, last year in october we had a half rotten one hammer a plug, tried our best to get him to break off so we didnt have to net him. sucker inhaled it and we had to net him. net stunk until spring lol.


----------



## Trout King

How do people expect decaying flesh to smell? lol.

My wife complains about the smell of them too when I get home, I tell her it's the smell of success.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Trout King said:


> How do people expect decaying flesh to smell? lol.
> 
> My wife complains about the smell of them too when I get home, I tell her it's the smell of success.


That's hilarious


----------



## Trout King

Mr Burgundy said:


> That's hilarious


The smell of cured skein bothers her the most, I swear that stuff has a residual scent for days.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Oh yeah it does, I can smell it on my hands for weeks.


----------



## BMARKS

yeah the ****s nasty lol. expecially the yolk that gets under the nails and in cuticles when cutting the skeins up. nasty **** right there. thats why i like lures haha.


----------



## nighttime

Trout King said:


> How do people expect decaying flesh to smell? lol.
> 
> My wife complains about the smell of them too when I get home, I tell her it's the smell of success.


Years ago working afternoons I’d wake up and hit the river during steelhead before work. My co-worker/friend would complain I smelt like fish, lol I’d laugh saying how much fun it is. Ended up taking the fella fishing years later and after a good king trip he’s been hooked ever since. 
Now in days I use separate waders during salmon season.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

And it doesn't matter how hard you try and stay clean and stink free, it doesn't matter you're going to smell nasty


----------



## Trout King

Mr Burgundy said:


> And it doesn't matter how hard you try and stay clean and stink free, it doesn't matter you're going to smell nasty


I have found river sand is the best remedy to remove the "gunk" from your hands, but does nothing to kill the scent.


----------



## Sparky23

Shaving cream is best I've found


----------



## riverbob

the smell of kings were never really bad smelling to me, every fish has a different smell, have got smelt that smell like watermelon, so to each there own, just remember, 2 things smell like fish n fish is one of them (maybe that last line belongs in saying n phases)


----------



## Trout King

riverbob said:


> the smell of kings were never really bad smelling to me, every fish has a different smell, have got smelt that smell like watermelon, so to each there own, just remember, 2 things smell like fish n fish is one of them (maybe that last line belongs in saying n phases)


Gross...only one thing *should* smell like fish and that is fish.


----------



## riverbob

Sparky23 said:


> Shaving cream is best I've found


 never tried that, have used toothpaste for getting the gunk off


----------



## riverbob

Trout King said:


> Gross...only one thing *should* smell like fish and that is fish.


 O I believe ya.


----------



## lostabigone

riverbob said:


> the smell of kings were never really bad smelling to me, every fish has a different smell, have got smelt that smell like watermelon, so to each there own, just remember, 2 things smell like fish n fish is one of them (maybe that last line belongs in saying n phases)


The smell helps with the flies. Smoke cigars if you don't like the salmon stink or fish by a dairy.


----------



## steelslam

cabelas used to sell a thing that looked like a bar of soap but was made of stainless steel. wash your hands with soap an then used this stainless steel bar that looks like a bar of soap on your still soapy hands. an like magic all the fish smell is gone. works the same rub your soapy hands on a stainless steel sink, does the same. they might still sell these.


----------



## jmaddog8807

float the betsie mid to late september, and you'll really understand. Stinks so damn bad my buddy was practically gagging the whole trip, thought for sure he was gonna puke. Funny tho, you forget how bad it smells when the bobs are dropping and your smiling for a pic with a 20 plus pounder


----------



## flyrodder46

steelslam said:


> cabelas used to sell a thing that looked like a bar of soap but was made of stainless steel. wash your hands with soap an then used this stainless steel bar that looks like a bar of soap on your still soapy hands. an like magic all the fish smell is gone. works the same rub your soapy hands on a stainless steel sink, does the same. they might still sell these.


I have a couple of those SS soap bars laying around somewhere, tried it a few times and although it seemed to work for a little while, the smell on the hands would still be there, but not as strong. Maybe I didn't use it long enough, or rub hard enough, who knows.


----------



## jatc

To get stubborn odors off your hands, wash your hands with soap and dry. Next use about a tablespoon of vegetable oil and “wash” your hands with that for a full minute or so. Then wash your hands with soap again, might have to do it a couple of times to get the oil off. Warm to hot water works best.

This also works great to get all the grease, oil, gear lube, etc. off after working on cars or machinery.


----------



## eggfly

When I get stinky fish hands I wash with soap and water 1-2 times. Then I use a quarter sized dollop of toothpaste and scrub into my hands. Cinnamon toothpaste works best.


----------



## Trout King

This thread has gone this long and now we are talking about stinky hands? 

How about some recent pics? C'mon you salmon nuts, get on it!


----------



## MIfishslayer91

jmaddog8807 said:


> float the betsie mid to late september, and you'll really understand. Stinks so damn bad my buddy was practically gagging the whole trip, thought for sure he was gonna puke. Funny tho, you forget how bad it smells when the bobs are dropping and your smiling for a pic with a 20 plus pounder


It is funny how ya just kinda forget when you’re slayin em. On a different small river, I took a buddy up for the first time, found a big hole full of fish and stayed there catching em all day. Got real thirsty so I just started drinking out of the cool spring fed stream. My buddy was quick to point out a couple dead salmon stuck in some logs in fishing rod length directly upstream from me, and another 10 yards past that were a bunch of salmon on gravel doing there thing. I started laughing and said “oh sh*t, didn’t even notice them. My buddy was so grossed out, I was surprised he didn’t puke with how much he was gaggin.


----------



## buckhunter14

Trout King said:


> This thread has gone this long and now we are talking about stinky hands?
> 
> How about some recent pics? C'mon you salmon nuts, get on it!


Run is winding down IMO, this is my stringer from a few days ago. Thanks for the tips on keeping hands clean, should have probably washed them after filleting him.


----------



## Trout King

buckhunter14 said:


> Run is winding down IMO, this is my stringer from a few days ago. Thanks for the tips on keeping hands clean, should have probably washed them after filleting him.
> 
> View attachment 421273


Good one for the smoker!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

It's been SUPER quiet for any fish porn/reports. Theres always guys posting on casting the piers or jigging the bays and that's even crickets. Possible a late/light run this year... who knows but it sure is quite


----------



## buckhunter14

Mr Burgundy said:


> It's been SUPER quiet for any fish porn/reports. Theres always guys posting on casting the piers or jigging the bays and that's even crickets. Possible a late/light run this year... who knows but it sure is quite


It's August 9 with a semi-stable weather/water pattern over the last few weeks. Fish have been moving around in the big lake as expected.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Yea it's early. Just saw a post where a 41# was landed.....imagine your bobber dropping on that fish in the rivers


----------



## buckhunter14

jmaddog8807 said:


> Yea it's early. Just saw a post where a 41# was landed.....imagine your bobber dropping on that fish in the rivers


Are you referring to the 41#'er from 2017? If not, I'd be curious of your source.

Thanks!


----------



## Trout King

6667supersport said:


> Never watched one of his videos, seen him filming down here walleye fishing at a popular spot and the BS he was saying had quite a few people laughing. Guy is full of himself.


You are missing out...


----------



## stickbow shooter

Lmfao, I had to look this dudes videos up. Wow.


----------



## mike1968

Macs13 said:


> Hey guys. I'm finally awake and working on recovering from a long weekend exploring/fishing. I'll go over it in detail. FYI, I spoke with lots of guys to get the lay of the land, as my previous experience up there was limited to Tippy and Bear (around the Spirit of the Woods CC)
> 
> Drove up at 5 AM Saturday and got to the little Manistee weir at 9 AM and started my exploring. I explored the Little Manistee in different accessible spots both up and down from the weir. From a bridge with a little parking lot for access, I saw one king passing through.
> 
> Next stop was Tippy. I have a favored spot that is a long, hard hike in the fall and being summertime with full plant growth, it was completely overgrown. Once there, after a lot of machete work, I saw only two fish... one was dead and floating by and the other one was a sucker, LOL. I think that the lamprey treatment that the DNR pumped through the dam must have pushed the fish out (at best)... Guys there said that they were catching a few salmon early to mid week but I didn't observe anybody catching a fish from land, boat, above or below weir.
> 
> I also hiked a LONG WAYS through Bear Creek. I found some cool mushrooms (that I'm trying to identify) and I can report that the mosquitos are in full force! I saw one king in the river and he was pushing upstream too fast to make an attempt at him.
> 
> Saturday night, I made it up to Frankfort at the suggestion of some guys at tippy and here on the forums. I fished the pier with lighthouse that juts out into Lake Michigan from 9 until midnight... apparently, there was a push that landed a bunch of fish from the piers early to mid week, but no salmon were caught from anybody when I was there, nor from anybody leaving as I arrived. I did catch a nice 4 lb walleye on a diving Rapala after I gave up on spoons.
> 
> After getting a few hours of shut eye in the Raptor at the Betsie River access site near Frankfort, I fished that bridge on and off from 8 until about 3. I explored other parts of the river, including the homestead dam, in between starting and finishing at the bridge. No fish sighted between the bridge and dam or at the dam. However, I did see the "wakes" of many fish pushing upriver approaching the bridge and I put my eyes on at least 15 actual kings, sporadically, from the bridge. I hooked up with one briefly but he hit the spawn and spit before I could set the hook. I did watch a fly fisherman "fishing with a little fly" (I'd say flossing, but whatever) and he hooked up with fish at least 10 times in a short amount of time but he couldn't land any of them. This happened right after a passing rain that pushed the fish and it died out before long.
> 
> Lastly, I stopped along the rivers just to look while on my way back south in a few spots and I sighted one king at the spot where the Manistee and Bear split and a pod of them from the High Bridge, right in the middle.
> 
> In conclusion, there are stragglers trickling in here and there, but even the commercial/charter boats on Lake Michigan were WAY out on the horizon - we need a good cold front or sustained rain to get a push up the rivers. I'm guessing that we're still a couple of weeks from a decent push of chrome.
> 
> I hope that nobody is offended by my naming of locations, but i only visited and mentioned very obvious and well known areas with US Forestry or DNR access points, so I am sure that I didn't spill any secrets.
> 
> Tight lines and bent rods!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thank you for report,


----------



## sportsman98

For everyone's enjoyment..

Loved the fly rod comment/action 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King

sportsman98 said:


> For everyone's enjoyment..
> 
> Loved the fly rod comment/action
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


On his way to the top!

Secret flies are panfish poppers (glad I know now). 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pier Pressure

^God that’t awful! Make it stop...


----------



## Nik

Any one willing to give a report thinking of trying next week


----------



## Trout King

Nik said:


> Any one willing to give a report thinking of trying next week


Go if you need your fix.


----------



## PunyTrout

stickbow shooter said:


> Lmfao, I had to look this dudes videos up. Wow.


----------



## Spike Dog

You gotta hand it to him, he busted out with some aerial drone footage LOL


----------



## Fishndude

I liked seeing that kid last a Brown Trout. Hard to tell if the King in the video was fair hooked, or not. A LOT more Kings are landed in the dark at Tippy, than during daylight. In the daylight, they can see the flies/lures/lines coming, and move out of the way a lot more.


----------



## Fishndude

Spike Dog said:


> You gotta hand it to him, he busted out with some aerial drone footage LOL


Yeah, but is it legal to fly drones at Tippy? A guy posted some great drone footage of Cohos running heavy on the Platte a couple years ago, and has since stated that he had to remove the videos from all social media, because he violated some sort of laws with the drone.


----------



## Macs13

OMFG that was awesome. I knew that was him there. 

The little boy that helped his dad reel in a fish was a very polite little dude. Glad he got to land one.


sportsman98 said:


> For everyone's enjoyment..
> 
> Loved the fly rod comment/action
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Spike Dog said:


> You gotta hand it to him, he busted out with some aerial drone footage LOL


They threw the book at fishfray for unlicensed drone footage. Sucks, because there's a young man that really makes good, passionate videos.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Clum

what a cast of characters


----------



## mike1968

Some people catch fish to eat actually, nothing wrong with that,


----------



## scotts98rt

The flosser. Brad. Lmao. I keep hoping he learns to cast.....God bless him.


----------



## cosborn

Haven’t been able to watch one of TFB’s videos all the way through. Though the commentary at the beginning of each video kinda reminds me of the crappy/funny documentaries from that movie Strange Wilderness:

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0489282/


----------



## Macs13

cosborn said:


> Haven’t been able to watch one of TFB’s videos all the way through. Though the commentary at the beginning of each video kinda reminds me of the crappy/funny documentaries from that movie Strange Wilderness:
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0489282/


Watch the ending of that one. His buddy gets a shot of TFB snoring in the car and it's damn funny. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sparky23

Macs13 said:


> They threw the book at fishfray for unlicensed drone footage. Sucks, because there's a young man that really makes good, passionate videos.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yea and he single handedly helped send hundreds of people to a spot while breaking the law.


----------



## Slimits

Macs13 said:


> They threw the book at fishfray for unlicensed drone footage. Sucks, because there's a young man that really makes good, passionate videos.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


He got fined?


----------



## Chrome-circus

Slimits said:


> He got fined?


Yeah he did, but I think it was because he was on federal land, not state. Tippy is a state park.


----------



## Botiz

As a drone pilot I guess I need to know, is it illegal to fly a drone on federal land?


----------



## Chrome-circus

Unless you have a permit authorizing access to the airway, I believe it is illegal to send a drone up in a federal park.


----------



## Groundsize

Saw 10-15 kings at the Weir at the little Manistee two days ago.


----------



## Macs13

Sparky23 said:


> Yea and he single handedly helped send hundreds of people to a spot while breaking the law.


I'm of the opinion that there are no really secret spots out there, but i do appreciate that some folks get upset. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King

Sparky23 said:


> Yea and he single handedly helped send hundreds of people to a spot while breaking the law.


There has been a lot of people fishing the Platte for many years. Probably the most well know Coho river in the midwest. I would rather see fisherman get them than let them be sold commercially.


----------



## Botiz

Chrome-circus said:


> Unless you have a permit authorizing access to the airway, I believe it is illegal to send a drone up in a federal park.


Wow, didn’t know. Guess I need to do some research. I take mine all over.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

rippin lip said:


> View attachment 423569


Exactly rippin, exactly. I've grown to hate this time of year.


----------



## Groundsize

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Exactly rippin, exactly. I've grown to hate this time of year.


The salmon tent Taylor tucky meth heads on the betsy are unbelievable. Its like they live in the woods up there during the run.


----------



## TK81

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Exactly rippin, exactly. I've grown to hate this time of year.


 Trigger, don't you have a trib running through your back 40? I'd like to come up and do a little "nymphing". Let me know when the fish are in....


----------



## Fishndude

Groundsize said:


> The salmon tent Taylor tucky meth heads on the betsy are unbelievable. Its like they live in the woods up there during the run.


I remember seeing a family "camping" out of the back of a U-haul trailer in the parking lot at Rainbow Bend, one year. Several adults and more than a couple kids. They were there for days, and it rained more of the time than not. The back of the truck was always open, and the inside was just a jumbled pile of clothing, lawn chairs, gear, people, and junk. They didn't even set up any kind of awning outside, to have somewhere to stand, and stay dry. I launched for 3 days straight, and they were there the whole time. Maybe that was just how they lived, and that happened to be where they parked for a few days? It was really ugly.


----------



## Groundsize

Fishndude said:


> I remember seeing a family "camping" out of the back of a U-haul trailer in the parking lot at Rainbow Bend, one year. Several adults and more than a couple kids. They were there for days, and it rained more of the time than not. The back of the truck was always open, and the inside was just a jumbled pile of clothing, lawn chairs, gear, people, and junk. They didn't even set up any kind of awning outside, to have somewhere to stand, and stay dry. I launched for 3 days straight, and they were there the whole time. Maybe that was just how they lived, and that happened to be where they parked for a few days? It was really ugly.


I saw underwear and **** hanging in the trees place was gross. This was right on the river.


----------



## jumbojake

Groundsize said:


> I saw underwear and **** hanging in the trees place was gross. This was right on the river.


Lmfao Heavy Kangbang:0


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

TK81 said:


> Trigger, don't you have a trib running through your back 40? I'd like to come up and do a little "nymphing". Let me know when the fish are in....


TK, you are one of the few Trumpniki I think I would actually enjoy meeting. Maybe you, jiggin, and TroutKing. I live on one of the tributaries of the Boardman, so it's only brook trout here for now. But they're hard at work trying to tear down the last barrier to salmon coming up this river. Once the gluttonous oligarchs succeed, there goes the neighborhood. I'm sure I'll have yahoos flossing up and down my banks saying "I'm just navigating the river." Deer season is already bad enough.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

TriggerDiscipline said:


> TK, you are one of the few Trumpniki I think I would actually enjoy meeting. Maybe you, jiggin, and TroutKing. I live on one of the tributaries of the Boardman, so it's only brook trout here for now. But they're hard at work trying to tear down the last barrier to salmon coming up this river. Once the gluttonous oligarchs succeed, there goes the neighborhood. I'm sure I'll have yahoos flossing up and down my banks saying "I'm just navigating the river." Deer season is already bad enough.


What’s a trumpniki?


----------



## TK81

MIfishslayer91 said:


> What’s a trumpniki?


If you voted for Trump, you are Trumpniki. Much preferable to a Trumptard, which is what some of our Hillary supporters like to use as a label.


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

Rain forecasted Monday and Tuesday this week. Anyone else hopeful?


----------



## rbarta

Another labor day weekend full of entertainment!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

MIfishslayer91 said:


> What’s a trumpniki?


You're better off not knowing. Plural of Trumpnik. From the Russian: a Trump supporter.


----------



## Seleucus

Outdoorsman1997 said:


> Rain forecasted Monday and Tuesday this week. Anyone else hopeful?


I am! I'll be heading to the west side two weekends for now. Hoping to get into some salmon and enjoy one of Michigan's finest natural resources. Plus the clown show is a good source of entertainment


----------



## Bear4699

TK81 said:


> If you voted for Trump, you are Trumpniki. Much preferable to a Trumptard, which is what some of our Hillary supporters like to use as a label.


why don't you leave politics out of this forum please go stand on a street corner and protest like the rest of the far left


----------



## TK81

Bear4699 said:


> why don't you leave politics out of this forum please go stand on a street corner and protest like the rest of the far left


Because I was answering a question. No protesting here...for sure.










I might be inclined to grab a couple Croton spiders an make a few quick inside turns at your described locations however...


----------



## zoombaiter25

Fished Sunday & Monday. Saw quite a few fish on a "northern river" and managed to land one myself


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

zoombaiter25 said:


> Fished Sunday & Monday. Saw quite a few fish on a "northern river" and managed to land one myself


Nice job zoombaiter! Will be up north this weekend at a local honey hole hoping a couple cold nights will work some magic


----------



## rippin lip

I got a report today of fish on the move and both parking lots are full at the biggest “kangbang” spot in Michigan!!!!

If both lots are full today, I can just imagine the scene this up coming weekend:coco:


----------



## BMARKS

I dont even go there anymore. its not even a friendly atmosphere. even in spring people are like yelling and moving in on your spot. last year in april my 60 year old dad had some **** in his 30s come stand like 3 feet from him. mind you my dad had been there since 530 am standing on harrys run waiting for the sun to come up. like everyone else does. the year before i had a guy come that close to me and when i finally spoke up after his bobber was drifting 10 ft past me he pulled out a gun. nice. ill stay away from that spot there.


----------



## Trout King

rippin lip said:


> I got a report today of fish on the move and both parking lots are full at the biggest “kangbang” spot in Michigan!!!!
> 
> If both lots are full today, I can just imagine the scene this up coming weekend:coco:





BMARKS said:


> I dont even go there anymore. its not even a friendly atmosphere. even in spring people are like yelling and moving in on your spot. last year in april my 60 year old dad had some **** in his 30s come stand like 3 feet from him. mind you my dad had been there since 530 am standing on harrys run waiting for the sun to come up. like everyone else does. the year before i had a guy come that close to me and when i finally spoke up after his bobber was drifting 10 ft past me he pulled out a gun. nice. ill stay away from that spot there.


Trout fishing inland sounds good this weekend.


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

rippin lip said:


> I got a report today of fish on the move and both parking lots are full at the biggest “kangbang” spot in Michigan!!!!
> 
> If both lots are full today, I can just imagine the scene this up coming weekend:coco:


If they are on the move there they will be on the move in other places too, places every Tom Dick and Harry don’t have pissing contests lol


----------



## jumbojake

Kangbang 2019! bring enough lead fur all dare.weather it's a lead launcher,fur de bear or loony in de woodsbang dem kangs! be safeplan on swinging some diving baits in a hole or 2.drift a lil gut,and if worst comes to worst ,hang my boxers inn tree to dry out fur battle of kangbang next day lmfao.if ya happen to sea skid marks,or kangbang printed on back of boxers yur to close dare


----------



## Aquaholic101




----------



## Uncle Boopoo

I saw pics today of 4 nice fish about 15 miles upstream from the lake. 1 of them was nice and Silver!


----------



## Aquaholic101

Dis nice 43" already way







up n over!!!


----------



## Spencer_B

Nice fish Aquaholic! Its siblings will haunt my dreams until I can get up there Sept 13.


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

Couple of full parking lots tonight at the top secret honey hole nobody knows about, saw lots of fish caught


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Outdoorsman1997 said:


> Couple of full parking lots tonight at the top secret honey hole nobody knows about, saw lots of fish caught


So the chances of fish pushing past that spot are pretty good?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scadsobees

Outdoorsman1997 said:


> Couple of full parking lots tonight at the top secret honey hole nobody knows about, saw lots of fish caught


Good grief...how in the world to all these people know this stuff? I haven't seen the posts on here that all the fish are in yet!!


----------



## wdf73

Scadsobees said:


> Good grief...how in the world to all these people know this stuff? I haven't seen the posts on here that all the fish are in yet!!


Exactly. I thought I read the run was cancelled this year???


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

It is, nothing but creek chubs at the top secret honey hole. I guess smoked chubs are making a comeback.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Oh by the way chubs love yarn.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Almost got in my first in river fight today and I saw the legendary Fisher Brad. What a day, see ya tommorow.


Please say the almost fight was with him


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> Please say the almost fight was with him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No absolutely not I did not even acknowledge I recognized him, although his videos do suck, it is crazy to me that people wish physical violence on him. No need for that IMO


----------



## AdamBradley

I don’t wish it... but his video pimping is out of hand is all I can say. Makes “stacked like cordwood” dude (hehehe) seem pretty much unconcerning. Maybe even less than our drone buddy on that one ho river.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Whitetail_hunter said:


> No absolutely not I did not even acknowledge I recognized him, although his videos do suck, it is crazy to me that people wish physical violence on him. No need for that IMO


I don’t wish it nor would I be the one to do it but, I would not stick up for him or be upset if it happened. I think one day it will. If he walked up and acted the way he acts around me while I was fishing, he would get some choiced words thats for sure. You don’t swim down a river, through a holes where guys are fishing, shouting get out of the way, to catch up to a snagged salmon


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> I don’t wish it nor would I be the one to do it but, I would not stick up for him or be upset if it happened. I think one day it will. If he walked up and acted the way he acts around me while I was fishing, he would get some choiced words thats for sure. You don’t swim down a river, through a holes where guys are fishing, shouting get out of the way, to catch up to a snagged salmon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I bet the next video will be epic.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Trout King said:


> I bet the next video will be epic.


Still gets a view from me on YouTube 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> Still gets a view from me on YouTube
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Me too, but just because I love comedy.


----------



## jwheelfan03

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Just left the dam never saw it so bad, everyone fishing there should be ticketed just based on principal. What a bunch of idiots.


VTP across the street is always just as bad. Stayed there once before I knew what this time of year was like. What a gauntlet from there up.. The things I saw there made me sick. Ran into a co and was talking about it. He said this time of year is always a thorn in his side especially that place.


----------



## PunyTrout

Trout King said:


> Me too, but just because I love comedy.


Did you order us any TFB swag yet? And did you find out if he's booked for the 3rd week of September? I'm down for it if you are. See if we can score some Salmon brats for our shore lunch...


----------



## Seleucus

PunyTrout said:


> Did you order us any TFB swag yet? And did you find out if he's booked for the 3rd week of September? I'm down for it if you are. See if we can score some Salmon brats for our shore lunch...


What in the Hell is a salmon brat


----------



## PunyTrout

Seleucus said:


> What in the Hell is a salmon brat



What else? It's a bratwurst made with rotting Salmon and smoked pepper jack cheese.


----------



## Seleucus

PunyTrout said:


> What else? It's a bratwurst made with rotting Salmon and smoked pepper jack cheese.


Mmmmm that sounds sooooo yummy......


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Kangbang


----------



## Clum

Seleucus said:


> What in the Hell is a salmon brat


Its a juvenile salmon that was raised with no discipline. Sometimes called jack brats.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

1-5 this morning chrome coho. Keep handing the rod to the new guy trying to get him his first, having a hard time controlling them.


----------



## PET

Whitetail_hunter said:


> 1-5 this morning chrome coho. Keep handing the rod to the new guy trying to get him his first, having a hard time controlling them.


Congrats! How big each school? Good size as you see in a normal year?


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

PET said:


> Congrats! How big each school? Good size as you see in a normal year?


 it was the only coho I saw hooked, didn't seem like there was a school.


----------



## Trout King

Whitetail_hunter said:


> it was the only coho I saw hooked, didn't seem like there was a school.
> 
> View attachment 428393


Sweet stringer bruh. Congrats on the fish. Coho>Kang


----------



## PET

Whitetail_hunter said:


> it was the only coho I saw hooked, didn't seem like there was a school.
> 
> View attachment 428393


That is a bright fish! Must be good to eat. Thank you for your information. It seems I need to wait for another week to optimize the chance of catching coho.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Yeah I have had fish break the ring on some stingers I do not trust them, ain't no way 5 kings kings will ever break my ratchet strap.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

PET said:


> That is a bright fish! Must be good to eat. Thank you for your information. It seems I need to wait for another week to optimize the chance of catching coho.


Hard to say. I got a fresher chinook hen, and a chrome coho buck. The king had orange flesh starting to turn. The coho had paler flesh. Not white, but not orange either. Shocked the **** out of me!


----------



## PET

ausable_steelhead said:


> Hard to say. I got a fresher chinook hen, and a chrome coho buck. The king had orange flesh starting to turn. The coho had paler flesh. Not white, but not orange either. Shocked the **** out of me!
> 
> View attachment 428459


Even pale flesh tastes well. 








https://www.facebook.com/welcometos...video-show-you-the-dishs-ap/1130453757039092/


----------



## nichola8

For those lower northern fisherman...drifted the upper white after the rain friday. Had 2 bobber downs but no tug, caught a couple trout didn't physically see any salmon. Drifted the mid river saturday afternoon and sunday morning. Nothing saturday, Sunday saw 2 porpoise, hooked and lost 1 on skein and had one roll on a thunderstick. Few around but nothing crazy yet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cmueller302

In manistee this year we caught multiple coho and all of their meat was pale in color. Craziest thing I ever saw. I talked to Mark and he said every coho he cleaned this year had pale meat. He never seen anything like it either. The good thing was it tasted great and I don’t really care for fish.


----------



## Macs13

Had a good time on the Betsie Friday night (overnight hours). I found a quiet little spot and went 1-8 on the kings. Well, it should've been 2-8, but the second one was too big for my net and when I tried to "boat flip" it up onto the shore, I let off just enough slack for him to spit it.  n00b move, LMAO. Good 5-ish minute fight on a spawn bag on the one I landed. 21 lb 36" male. 

I also caught a big ole lamprey. I was BB with a single egg fly and it hit my fly! It was such a freaky thing to bring up on the line because it was whipping and flipping all around. Nasty thing met its fate at the bottom of my boot. 

I heard that homestead dam was an absolute zoo so I avoided that spot. Shame - it's such a pretty spot that I was really looking forward to it... 

I spent all of Saturday from sun up until nearly midnight on Bear and Manistee. I had no success whatsoever aside from a little 12" brown trout. I tried spawn, spoons, flies, Rapalas, spinners, etc. Tippy was packed so tight above the coffer that guys basically had to rotate in while others stepped out to mend line. It was fun for an hour or so - lots of really big kings jumping around - but the crowd eventually got to me and I gave up and headed home. So yes, the big'uns have started to stack up at the dam, but only because that's the terminus for the early fish. They aren't in thick yet from what I've seen and heard. Air temp was down to 45° Friday night, so that's a positive methinks. 

I hope that some of the rest of you had better luck and I'll try again in a couple weeks. 

Tight lines and bent rods

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Pics - the pale funky color in the at home pic was after two days in the cooler FYI... Nice pink flesh.

(app doesn't let me post pics on same post as a big text entry, LOL)






























Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

There's the lamprey and trout... Only one of them returned to the river alive... LOL
















Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ausable_steelhead

cmueller302 said:


> In manistee this year we caught multiple coho and all of their meat was pale in color. Craziest thing I ever saw. I talked to Mark and he said every coho he cleaned this year had pale meat. He never seen anything like it either. The good thing was it tasted great and I don’t really care for fish.


Must be their diet out there. I'm just wondering what they could be foraging on to cause that? If they're still eating fine, no worries I guess.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Finally broke 30lbs this weekend and broke 25lbs 4 times... pink skein outfished red for me. 11 for 20. Broke 20lb leaders a few times. Straighten 1/0's a few times. Left saterday noon as they were setting up the tents and popping the popcorn... ye haw.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

All orange meat here on my kings and coho, coho the brightest of course.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Finally broke 30lbs this weekend and broke 25lbs 4 times... pink skein outfished red for me. 11 for 20. Broke 20lb leaders a few times. Straighten 1/0's a few times. Left saterday noon as they were setting up the tents and popping the popcorn... ye haw.
> View attachment 428867
> View attachment 428869
> View attachment 428871
> View attachment 428873
> View attachment 428875


Nice post Wayne; great shots. I’m heading up with 16/12 lol


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

16/12 would be fine if you could let them run a little. Too much wood so cabled up and luckily only broke a few leaders and a president reel... stripped the shaft nut that holds the body on, lol... passing the time till fall. A few kings caught on your south pier fri btw.


----------



## Macs13

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Finally broke 30lbs this weekend and broke 25lbs 4 times... pink skein outfished red for me. 11 for 20. Broke 20lb leaders a few times. Straighten 1/0's a few times. Left saterday noon as they were setting up the tents and popping the popcorn... ye haw.
> View attachment 428867
> View attachment 428869
> View attachment 428871
> View attachment 428873
> View attachment 428875


Wow that's a great job! Don't catch em all. I need all the help I can get in a couple more weeks. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverbob

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> 16/12 would be fine if you could let them run a little. Too much wood so cabled up and luckily only broke a few leaders and a president reel... stripped the shaft nut that holds the body on, lol... passing the time till fall. A few kings caught on your south pier fri btw.


 Nice catch, n 30#ers don't come easy, I don't think I got the muscle for tight quarters fishing any more, so i'll chase um back to lake mi. with my motor n 8/6 ,down here ,,,,,, nice pictures, the one waving good by, is cool


----------



## Slimits

ausable_steelhead said:


> Must be their diet out there. I'm just wondering what they could be foraging on to cause that? If they're still eating fine, no worries I guess.


King on the left coho on the right. All my cohos this year out of manistee and frankfort are like this. Never seen this before. They do taste great and i bet noone could tell the difference in taste if they were blindfolded between the coho and king.


----------



## Slimits

This weekend just from the time i was at the fish cleaning station in frankfort, the river guys are absolutely killing them. Id say 8-10 river fish to 1 big lake fish. Unbelievable the amount of salmon that must be in that river


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Slimits said:


> This weekend just from the time i was at the fish cleaning station in frankfort, the river guys are absolutely killing them. Id say 8-10 river fish to 1 big lake fish. Unbelievable the amount of salmon that must be in that river


Was really slow all weekend for most people. Buddy spent fri Saturday Sunday at a few cleaning stations with minimal results. A few guides had a couple fish a day. Sunday/Monday resulted in skunks for the guys I fish with. I fished two rivers this weekend and one had only a handful of holes with old fish in them.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Slimits said:


> King on the left coho on the right. All my cohos this year out of manistee and frankfort are like this. Never seen this before. They do taste great and i bet noone could tell the difference in taste if they were blindfolded between the coho and king.


Definitely strange. My coho looked just like that. My king was much more orange, but was marbled from starting to turn.


----------



## nichola8

Same here....was wondering why every coho I caught out of my boat looked like it was sitting in bath water. Definitely a pattern there.....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishndude

I remember a year, a long time ago, when there was a heavy run of Cohos in the Grand, and they almost all had white flesh. Fresh fish, but white flesh. Weird.


----------



## Slimits

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Was really slow all weekend for most people. Buddy spent fri Saturday Sunday at a few cleaning stations with minimal results. A few guides had a couple fish a day. Sunday/Monday resulted in skunks for the guys I fish with. I fished two rivers this weekend and one had only a handful of holes with old fish in them.


Yea i guess some had good spots? Not sure i fished the big lake. Did see a kid cleaning at least 20 river kings all by himself coupled with the flys all over his fillets sitting on the cleaning table. Looked and smelled like he had been up for a few days straight.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Fished a northern river for about 12 hours on Saturday. Started really slow, but lots of fish on the move. Didn't even touch a fish until about 10am. Seemed that mid day bite was best for my buddy and I. We landed 5 fish and lost about a dozen. Screamin drags and pullin hooks was our story. Couldn't control them in some spots. We didn't land a 30 pounder like Maple, but my buddy did land his biggest, and the biggest in my boat to date, 25.1 lb female. Was an epic battle as we got stuck in a log jam and he threw his stick one more time and some how hooked into a fish as we were stuck in a log jam. Battled the fish through all the trees. I jumped onto the log jam just to go net the fish, wasn't the smartest idea but it paid off. Couple pics of two fish.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Fished again yesterday afternoon on a different river. So many boats out it was nuts. Only managed to hook into three fish and didn't put one in the net. All those fish were hooked on guts. Is it the weekend yet? Cuz I'm ready to get back on the river lol.


----------



## shuttle1

jmaddog8807 said:


> Fished again yesterday afternoon on a different river. So many boats out it was nuts. Only managed to hook into three fish and didn't put one in the net. All those fish were hooked on guts. Is it the weekend yet? Cuz I'm ready to get back on the river lol.


Looks like a fun weekend regardless! Typically we hold salmon camp over Labor day but we had to push it back to this coming weekend this year. Actually pretty excited to fish on a non holiday weekend although I'm expecting a lot of pressure still.

Glad everyone is having a good time!


----------



## Slimits

jmaddog8807 said:


> Fished a northern river for about 12 hours on Saturday. Started really slow, but lots of fish on the move. Didn't even touch a fish until about 10am. Seemed that mid day bite was best for my buddy and I. We landed 5 fish and lost about a dozen. Screamin drags and pullin hooks was our story. Couldn't control them in some spots. We didn't land a 30 pounder like Maple, but my buddy did land his biggest, and the biggest in my boat to date, 25.1 lb female. Was an epic battle as we got stuck in a log jam and he threw his stick one more time and some how hooked into a fish as we were stuck in a log jam. Battled the fish through all the trees. I jumped onto the log jam just to go net the fish, wasn't the smartest idea but it paid off. Couple pics of two fish.
> View attachment 429127
> View attachment 429131


Love the butcher block apron full of blood look!


----------



## jmaddog8807

My waders and boat get so nasty after a day of kang bangin. Those waders were still stinkin this morning when I left for work.


----------



## Slimits

jmaddog8807 said:


> My waders and boat get so nasty after a day of kang bangin. Those waders were still stinkin this morning when I left for work.


From what? Do u bleed them on your lap?


----------



## Shoeman

jmaddog8807 said:


> My waders and boat get so nasty after a day of kang bangin. Those waders were still stinkin this morning when I left for work.


@6Speed will give you lessons on how to clean them...LOL


----------



## Seleucus

Seeing all these pictures has got me excited! I'm headed up this weekend. Hopefully gonna get on my first king and coho


----------



## jmaddog8807

Slimits said:


> From what? Do u bleed them on your lap?


Lol, no. It's not really blood. Mostly skein juice lol and whatever else ends up on my hands, I just wipe my hands on these waders. Just a cheap pair of frog toggs I only use during salmon season.


----------



## Slimits

jmaddog8807 said:


> Lol, no. It's not really blood. Mostly skein juice lol and whatever else ends up on my hands, I just wipe my hands on these waders. Just a cheap pair of frog toggs I only use during salmon season.


Gotcha. Didnt realize using spawn for bait was that messy.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Here is a chunk of one of my Kang filets. It has some seasoning on it, letting it get closer to room temp and it'll be on the grill. The coho is too bright to show, it may blind ya. :lol:

2 king and 1 coho filet are brining now, destined for the smoker.


----------



## Trout King

Whitetail_hunter said:


> View attachment 429257
> 
> 
> Here is a chunk of one of my Kang filets. It has some seasoning on it, letting it get closer to room temp and it'll be on the grill. The coho is too bright to show, it may blind ya. :lol:
> 
> 2 king and 1 coho filet are brining now, destined for the smoker.


Nice color for a river fish.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Trout King said:


> Nice color for a river fish.


Every one I roped up had good flesh like that I couldn't believe it. I didn't keep any brown fish but I have had many chrome fish with white flesh before.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Almost got in my first in river fight today and I saw the legendary Fisher Brad. What a day, see ya tommorow.


Did you get any video of Fisher Brad? Was he with clients?


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

Seleucus said:


> There are three things that bring out the freaks in Michigan. The sucker run, the walleye spawn, and the salmon run. We just gotta wait until they slip back into the cave they crawled out of


You're forgetting November 15.


----------



## Seleucus

TriggerDiscipline said:


> You're forgetting November 15.


Oh yeah, very true hahaha. That's not one I experience first hand, thankfully


----------



## Aquaholic101

Skipped the kangs & went for a bit more peaceful adventure today!!well worth the drive!!!kids killed em.13 throwbacks& saved a







15&14 ".bookie Dinner served!!


----------



## Trout King

Aquaholic101 said:


> Skipped the kangs & went for a bit more peaceful adventure today!!well worth the drive!!!kids killed em.13 throwbacks& saved a
> View attachment 429331
> 15&14 ".bookie Dinner served!!


Those will taste better than any salmon. Congrats, looks like the kids had fun.


----------



## PunyTrout

Aquaholic101 said:


> Skipped the kangs & went for a bit more peaceful adventure today!!well worth the drive!!!kids killed em.13 throwbacks& saved a
> View attachment 429331
> 15&14 ".bookie Dinner served!!


Thumbs up Daddio!


----------



## BMARKS

jmaddog8807 said:


> Guys running huge jet sleds and most of them were so unfriendly, not willing to even say hi, and looked at you funny if you didn't own a 20k sled.


That **** annoys me as well. got the brand new sled with the patagonias on and a matching $600 dollar jacket. i fish the pm a lot and that is the biggest problem there. the snobs and their better than thou attitude. but, on the contrary, they keep their distance and respect your space. even if its because they are convinced theyre better than you, id rather have that some some ass wad standing so close to me that i can smell his skoal.


----------



## Trout King

I get chuckles when I take the SS Bootbasher down the rivers. Yes, the name is spray painted on the side. Some people probably think I'm a *******, but who the hell cares, I embrace it and usually put at least a few boots in it.

I want people to laugh when I float by. Unfortunately, the Bootbasher is out of commission at the moment, but the backup boat is ready to rock on the day that looks right.


----------



## jmaddog8807

I agree bmarks and trout king. ****, I talked to two guides when I was pulling my boat out on Monday that were way more friendly than any boat I saw on the river. We shared some stories, they shared what has been working for them, and they fish for a living! They didn't care that I only have a 16 foot flat bottom with an older 18 horse jet. Cracks me up some people. Anyways, good luck guys this weekend!


----------



## BMARKS

haha you should see the looks we get in the old 1984 clackacraft rolling down the river with plug rods off the front. had a fed check us last november, couldnt understand the method, said ive never seen anything like that. well bud you need to put some more time in then haha.


----------



## dinoday

I'd rather fish out of "Bootbasher" than a new sled..I wouldn't feel so bad when eggs and milt start flying lol!
Me and the family are heading NW in the morning for 5 days.


----------



## Brien maeder

Bird hunting is coming up boat is put up until November 15 got the water to my self good luck to all


----------



## jwheelfan03

Macs13 said:


> Regs question, just to make sure I understand and am not making a dumb assumption... On a stream that allows "single point, unweighted hooks" only, that means that the hook can't be weighted, i.e. sinking jigheads, hooks with lead connected to them, etc, right? I can still put split shot on the line or a weight at the swivel, right? Or does this mean that you can only fly fish with no lead anywhere on your whole rig?
> 
> You can use split shot on your line. Just no croton crickets!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jumbojake

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> View attachment 429757
> Still alot of good guys down river! This is Jim. Jim brought a 6' lightening rod and some rubber eggs to the river to try to catch his first salmon. We rigged him up with my spare rod and some skein and got him fishing. Jim landed his first salmon and couldn't be more happier or appreciative. If anyone knows jim from owosso let me know and I'll text him this picture. Good dude and hilarious watching him whooping on that Kang!


God bless ya captain! way to get Jim on dat Kangbang


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

jumbojake said:


> God bless ya captain! way to get Jim on dat Kangbang


Twas a group efert dare cap'n... lol


----------



## jumbojake

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Twas a group efert dare cap'n... lol


doesn't matter dare captain,you all hooked jimmy up.and dats what's count,s mostI've got quite a few Jims on some fash in my timedats whare it's at,we was all in dat boat when we first started de ole kangbang young and old.tanks for carrying on dat tradition Kangbang!


----------



## TK81

Macs13 said:


> Regs question, just to make sure I understand and am not making a dumb assumption... On a stream that allows "single point, unweighted hooks" only, that means that the hook can't be weighted, i.e. sinking jigheads, hooks with lead connected to them, etc, right? I can still put split shot on the line or a weight at the swivel, right? Or does this mean that you can only fly fish with no lead anywhere on your whole rig?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No lead on the hook and gap is max of 3/8th's.










Lead is fine, just not on or below the hook. No two-fly rigs.


----------



## Macs13

TK81 said:


> No lead on the hook and gap is max of 3/8th's.
> 
> View attachment 429927
> 
> 
> Lead is fine, just not on or below the hook. No two-fly rigs.


Thanks, buddy. That's what I catheters, but with all I've been reading about COs issuing every ticket possible and I've misinterpreted the book on other stuff, I just wanted to double check. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Catheters? Jesus, autocorrect.... Should've said "gathered." 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

TK81 said:


> No lead on the hook and gap is max of 3/8th's.
> 
> View attachment 429927
> 
> 
> Lead is fine, just not on or below the hook. No two-fly rigs.


Why no two fly rigs? I have not seen that rule.


----------



## Macs13

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Why no two fly rigs? I have not seen that rule.


It says "single, unweighted hook." 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Macs13 said:


> It says "single, unweighted hook."
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yeah read that wrong no daily doubles on the platte.


----------



## THE FisherRad

I will be at Homestead Dam this weekend. Should I bottom bounce skeein just below the dam? The best way I have found is yarn or beads. A strong line and thick rod are great for handling BIG fish. Hope to see you on the river, might have some clients to guide too, so please share the river.


----------



## gatorman841

Macs13 said:


> Thanks, buddy. That's what I catheters, but with all I've been reading about COs issuing every ticket possible and I've misinterpreted the book on other stuff, I just wanted to double check.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Not sure if double check online on a forum if I really wanted to know the letter of the law go to the actual dnr. Lots of things have been mis interpreted on here before and on tv (mood)


----------



## gatorman841

THE FisherRad said:


> I will be at Homestead Dam this weekend. Should I bottom bounce skeein just below the dam? The best way I have found is yarn or beads. A strong line and thick rod are great for handling BIG fish. Hope to see you on the river, might have some clients to guide too, so please share the river.


Your guiding clients and taking them to homestead dam?


----------



## THE FisherRad

gatorman841 said:


> Your guiding clients and taking them to homestead dam?


We might be down at 31 bridge if more fish are their. 

I tried skeeins last time I was up there, but they would not stay on the hook. I think yarn or flies work better. I will have to bring heavier line this time, because last time they were jumping like crazy and would swim way downstream faster than I could keep up and break my line.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

gatorman841 said:


> Your guiding clients and taking them to homestead dam?


A pristine location with entertainment! Talk about bang for your buck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> A pristine location with entertainment! Talk about bang for your buck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Hire him to carry and fetch beers


----------



## riverman

The fisher rad has only been here 24hous and already has some bites lol


----------



## THE FisherRad

riverman said:


> The fisher rad has only been here 24hous and already has some bites lol


I get lots of bites. Can't wait to bite into some kings this weekend.


----------



## BMARKS

THE FisherRad said:


> I get lots of bites. Can't wait to bite into some kings this weekend.


You the same cat that posts videos on youtube under the fisher brad name?


----------



## THE FisherRad

BMARKS said:


> You the same cat that posts videos on youtube under the fisher brad name?


Never heard of her. Or Him, or it. Don't want to assume genders these days.

Really, I heard he has a guide service now. Open to all rivers with samon runs.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gatorman841

THE FisherRad said:


> Never heard of her. Or Him, or it. Don't want to assume genders these days.
> 
> Really, I heard he has a guide service now. Open to all rivers with samon runs.


Might wanna pick a new screen name lol


----------



## THE FisherRad

gatorman841 said:


> Might wanna pick a new screen name lol


I have a twin named Brad, but I'm cooler so my parents named me Rad.


----------



## BMARKS

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/salmon.657197/unread


THE FisherRad said:


> I have a twin named Brad, but I'm cooler so my parents named me Rad.


might wanna give this one a read.


----------



## THE FisherRad

BMARKS said:


> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/salmon.657197/unread
> 
> might wanna give this one a read.


I do know that guy!


----------



## Phoolish

WHO SAID HIS NAME 3 TIME HAHA


----------



## Fishndude

THE FisherRad said:


> We might be down at 31 bridge if more fish are their.
> 
> I tried skeeins last time I was up there, but they would not stay on the hook. I think yarn or flies work better. I will have to bring heavier line this time, because last time they were jumping like crazy and would swim way downstream faster than I could keep up and break my line.


Yeah, Kings will jump like crazy when they are hooked anywhere other than in the mouth. You are a guide, and don't know this?


----------



## THE FisherRad

Fishndude said:


> Yeah, Kings will jump like crazy when they are hooked anywhere other than in the mouth. You are a guide, and don't know this?


I dont have clients yet. Hope I can book for the weekend.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

We are in for a treat


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6Speed

Shoeman said:


> Hire him to carry and fetch beers


Good un Shoeman. Some of us have waders older than this dude.

Share the river so I can guide and fish right in front of you to help my clients out...LOL I'd stick a hook in em.


----------



## gatorman841

THE FisherRad said:


> I dont have clients yet. Hope I can book for the weekend.


You happen to know walleye22?


----------



## sportsman98

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Those guys at homestead could learn a lot from Hank Patterson... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

sportsman98 said:


> Those guys at homestead could learn a lot from Hank Patterson...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I actually wouldn’t mind fishing next to a bunch of hank’s


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jumbojake

6Speed said:


> Good un Shoeman. Some of us have waders older than this dude.
> 
> Share the river so I can guide and fish right in front of you to help my clients out...LOL I'd stick a hook in em.


Lmfao I'd slap dem in dare face! with a tirty pound kang


----------



## jumbojake

gatorman841 said:


> You happen to know walleye22?


it's kang22 now days lmfao


----------



## jwheelfan03

THE FisherRad said:


> I get lots of bites. Can't wait to bite into some kings this weekend.


Where’s the B before the R in your handle name? Already taken?:lol::lol:


----------



## jwheelfan03

THE FisherRad said:


> I have a twin named Brad, but I'm cooler so my parents named me Rad.


This is great...Someone has a lot of spare time on their hands but nonetheless loving it :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gatorman841

I’m just here for the comments :lol:


----------



## Fishndude

THE FisherRad said:


> I dont have clients yet. Hope I can book for the weekend.


You are a fully licensed guide, right? 6-Pack? Most Guides I know, who guide for Salmon, are completely booked right now. 

For what it is worth, I would not book a guide who didn't really know how, where, when, and with what equipment to catch the fish I wanted to be guided for. I just wouldn't. But that is me. I am a fairly experienced fisherman, having fished since 1965. When I travel, I often book with guides to fish places I am not familiar with, or for species I am not experienced with, or just because they have a boat that I need to pursue a particular kind of fish. I'll pay righteous money to have an experience guide take me fishing, because to me, it is worth the money. I am even fine paying someone who is experienced, if we don't catch much, or anything - as long as I know they put forth an honest effort. But if I paid a Guide who didn't know more than I do about the fishing I wanted to do, I would be highly offended.

Also, my question was - "You are a guide, and don't know this?" Your answer wasn't an answer; it was a pivot.


----------



## jrv

Hook, line, and sinker...


----------



## jumbojake

one time I scratched my tant,been in de woods fur days on a Kangbang mission was alone fur days.but at times I kept asken myself what in de hell is dat smell lol:0


----------



## THE FisherRad

Fishndude said:


> You are a fully licensed guide, right? 6-Pack? Most Guides I know, who guide for Salmon, are completely booked right now.
> 
> For what it is worth, I would not book a guide who didn't really know how, where, when, and with what equipment to catch the fish I wanted to be guided for. I just wouldn't. But that is me. I am a fairly experienced fisherman, having fished since 1965. When I travel, I often book with guides to fish places I am not familiar with, or for species I am not experienced with, or just because they have a boat that I need to pursue a particular kind of fish. I'll pay righteous money to have an experience guide take me fishing, because to me, it is worth the money. I am even fine paying someone who is experienced, if we don't catch much, or anything - as long as I know they put forth an honest effort. But if I paid a Guide who didn't know more than I do about the fishing I wanted to do, I would be highly offended.
> 
> Also, my question was - "You are a guide, and don't know this?" Your answer wasn't an answer; it was a pivot.


You are not nice. I am learning. I got a limit on yarn tonight.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

jumbojake said:


> one time I scratched my tant,been in de woods fur days on a Kangbang mission was alone fur days.but at times I kept asken myself what in de hell is dat smell lol:0


Kang bang 2019


----------



## Justo

THE FisherRad said:


> You are not nice. I am learning. I got a limit on yarn tonight.


Show pics or it didn’t happen.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

U wanna see pics of his yarn lol...jk btw


----------



## riverbob

THE FisherRad said:


> You are not nice. I am learning. I got a limit on yarn tonight.


u said u were going to bite some salmon, isn't hard to snag a limit


----------



## Gone_Hunting

So.....any river kings? Lmao


----------



## SkunkCity

Gone_Hunting said:


> So.....any river kings? Lmao


Got a 22 lb. female last night. First one out of my favorite local river. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TK81

jumbojake said:


> one time I scratched my tant,been in de woods fur days on a Kangbang mission was alone fur days.but at times I kept asken myself what in de hell is dat smell lol:0


I don't care how big and bad you are Jake, you ain't a man until you shat on your suspenders. Every time you turn your head one direction...


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Gone_Hunting said:


> So.....any river kings? Lmao


LOTS!!


----------



## dinoday

Mr Burgundy said:


> LOTS!!


Yep..getting them to bite hasn't been working so good yet though lol


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Blood dot beads worked for us


----------



## Ojh

How do you rig your bead?


----------



## Macs13

It truly is a circus at homestead. Holy cow, there must have been a thousand guys on that stream. If anybody saw the dude have to get into an altercation with a Russian guy that wouldn't stop trying to "clear space" by sticking his hook inches from my face every cast instead of casting overhead in a crowded area, that was me. . Also, this time around, I was the dude in the Porsche bouncing to all of the fishing holes. Hard to miss us - cooler in the front trunk, gear in the back!

Hooked into a bunch of fish. Landed none. Most were foul hooked anyhow. They're just piled up in the holes and so terrified/skittish that biting isn't exactly on their minds. 

Checked out tippy from 9 until midnight. Above the coffer it was slam packed with dudes. I had a monster run me up and down and eventually he got over the weir and down the falls and got off. Fights were fun, but I'd rather land some fish that swim right to my net than lose 15 fish all day long. 

I hope you dudes are doing better than me. 

Shout out to THEfisherRad LMAO. Keep em coming...

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cmueller302

We ran into the same thing so many bobber drops with no body home. So frustrating I set the hook super hard too and my crap comes flying back head high. Can not believe I haven’t taken a egg sinker to the dome yet! We were wishing we had a camera to see what the heck they were doing. We are pretty quick on the sets maybe pulling it out of their mouths? I don’t know but love the drops when you know it has to be a fish!!!


----------



## Fishndude

I was fishing late season Kings in Alpena once, a long time ago. This was the weekend after Thanksgiving, so they were all pretty old and moldy. They wouldn't bit skein, but I got a tip from a buddy that they had been hitting Wigglers on small Crappie/Steelhead jigs - 1/16th oz. I have boxes of Steelhead jigs, I got some Wigglers, and went to work. And those damned fish would bite, take my bobber under water, and swim around a bit - and every time I set the hook my rig came flying back at me. This happened probably 15 - 20 times before I got a hook in a gnarly old buck, with a massive kyped jaw. I was able to land that fish, even with the light hook, because he was just so rotten, lol. All I could figure was the fish were biting the Wigglers, but not actually taking the bait into their mouths. I literally watched one of my bobbers run around, just under the surface for close to 30 second before pulling - and missed that fish. 

Sometimes you just never know. Sometimes they inhale that skein so deep you just cut your line, and tie a new hook on.


----------



## JungleGeorge

When there are a decent amount fish in the hole they have a tendency to run mid depth and the bobber shoots down from the fish running into your line , or swimming close by it , or bumping into your bait.


----------



## nichola8

I had that same problem a few years back. Bobber drops in a slow deep hole and nobody home. After the 4th rip I brought the rig in and put a dropper octopus after my egg loop hook. Very next drift I connected. Dont know the legality in that and dont wanna set myself up for a firing squad...but it worked. Didn't quote Cmueller but this was referring to fishing the early run with skein.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sportsman98

brian0013 said:


> Then there’s always the opposite when it seems like your float is dragging and then it goes down real slow when you give it a little bump to keep it going and you’re like oh **** that’s a fish


I feel like winter steelhead are notorious for this. Too many times, I've watched the bobber tip over like its hung up and give it a quick pop to get it going again. Next thing you know, theres a chromer going down the river after throwing the hook. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TK81

JungleGeorge said:


> When there are a decent amount fish in the hole they have a tendency to run mid depth and the bobber shoots down from the fish running into your line , or swimming close by it , or bumping into your bait.


That's how my trout unlimited buddy flosses. Find a hole or run stacked like cordwood and run your bobber rig through. Lots of misses, but lots of hookups too.


----------



## riverbob

JungleGeorge said:


> When there are a decent amount fish in the hole they have a tendency to run mid depth and the bobber shoots down from the fish running into your line , or swimming close by it , or bumping into your bait.


 yep


----------



## brian0013

sportsman98 said:


> I feel like winter steelhead are notorious for this. Too many times, I've watched the bobber tip over like its hung up and give it a quick pop to get it going again. Next thing you know, theres a chromer going down the river after throwing the hook.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Cohojoe

Mr Burgundy said:


> Broke my fly rod again too


Hopefully it was on a fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> Just saw a video of homestead which I’m assuming was taken in the past 2 weeks. That place is nutty holy smokes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Saturday at homestead. That's one side of the chute. Then every hole was completely surrounded by guys. 









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King

Macs13 said:


> Saturday at homestead. That's one side of the chute. Then every hole was completely surrounded by guys.
> View attachment 431247
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Had a buddy who went up on Saturday and looked at the mess. He said it was assholes to fins, little room in the river between people and fish. I'm going salmon fishing this week, but I won't be found near that ****show unless I swing over that way for entertainment.


----------



## Ojh

Shoulda seen Tippy Dam back in the '80's, don't know what to call it but it ain't fisnin.


----------



## Cass

PunyTrout said:


> If you say that the fish weighed 25 pounds then I believe you. But I gave you a 'like' for that sweater that you were wearing.
> 
> Nice fish BTW.


I like his Joy Division Tee shirt


----------



## Seleucus

Cass said:


> I like his Joy Division Tee shirt


Hahaha it's a good shirt. I've owned like three or four of them


----------



## toto

Well I lost my mind and went down to Homestead the last few days, and I gotta tell ya, it's the cheapest and best entertainment you can find. Managed to hook up with what seemed like a million fish, but as most of them are, foul hooked. Gotta tell ya though, a couple of those had to be close 30# and to see them come out the water flying is pretty impressive, worth it just for that IMHO. Had a couple of them that were obviously p***** off and hot as all can be. Anyways, had one guy come in between me and another younger fella and was standing almost on top of the younger guy. So, the younger guy says something and the older guy just looked at him and shrugs his shoulders. Unbelievable, had to give the kid credit though, he figured out how to get rid of him by crossing his line on about every drift. I will say, I've never seen the madness like it is this year. TT a CO the other day and mentioned he's probably having fun writing tickets. He stated he literally had to both back to his truck the other day to get a new ticket book as he went through a completely new book already, in one half a day. I do know they have extra CO's in the area, so at least they are trying to keep things under control, but it still amazes me to see guys who come out and blatantly snag. Unbelievable.


----------



## jmaddog8807

JungleGeorge said:


> When there are a decent amount fish in the hole they have a tendency to run mid depth and the bobber shoots down from the fish running into your line , or swimming close by it , or bumping into your bait.


I figured this was probably the case on some drops. I tend to run a lot shallow to start especially if I know there's fish in the hole.


----------



## dinoday

I just came home from 4 days in Wellston.
In a word..slow.
There is fish, but not a lot yet.
I threw everything in the box..bobbers, bottom bouncing, spinners, thundersticks..had 1 hook up with a thunderstick and got broke off.
I tried everywhere from the coffer to Bear Creek and everything in between with nothing to show for it.
I heard of some catching after dark, but I didn't personally see a single person land a fish off shore the entire time.
I can say it was a relaxing trip with very few people around..they must have all been north of me and from the pictures I've seen, I'd prefer getting no fish to that mess.


----------



## Macs13

toto said:


> Well I lost my mind and went down to Homestead the last few days, and I gotta tell ya, it's the cheapest and best entertainment you can find. Managed to hook up with what seemed like a million fish, but as most of them are, foul hooked. Gotta tell ya though, a couple of those had to be close 30# and to see them come out the water flying is pretty impressive, worth it just for that IMHO. Had a couple of them that were obviously p***** off and hot as all can be. Anyways, had one guy come in between me and another younger fella and was standing almost on top of the younger guy. So, the younger guy says something and the older guy just looked at him and shrugs his shoulders. Unbelievable, had to give the kid credit though, he figured out how to get rid of him by crossing his line on about every drift. I will say, I've never seen the madness like it is this year. TT a CO the other day and mentioned he's probably having fun writing tickets. He stated he literally had to both back to his truck the other day to get a new ticket book as he went through a completely new book already, in one half a day. I do know they have extra CO's in the area, so at least they are trying to keep things under control, but it still amazes me to see guys who come out and blatantly snag. Unbelievable.


It is true that the hookups at homestead are fun, whichever way it goes. I got a 25+ lb fresh fish in the belly (I assume) and he must have gone 4 feet straight up before running. The fights were a blast. I watched this younger Hispanic guy just work a hole over and get fight after fight until one of them snapped his rod at the reel holder. He continued to fish by holding the reel onto the rod with one hand and telling with the other. LMAO. Good times.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

reeling*

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ausable_steelhead

dinoday said:


> I heard of some catching after dark, but I didn't personally see a single person land a fish off shore the entire time.


Yeah, we know how that catching likely was attained in the dark. Often makes for a tough morning bite.


----------



## Macs13

Ojh said:


> Startin to get a little anxious, we'll be headin your way Sat morning, takes 13-14hrs (we come from Virginia), including a stop at Tony's for a BaconAtor sammich and into Manistee by 6 that evening. Been fishing the Manistee for about 35 years, you get to know the people on the river and made some good friends. I'll be in the little green JonBoat with the oars, stop and say 'Hay!' if you get the chance, I'll be on the river every day until after dark from Saturday to Oct 6th, hope to see you there.
> Tight lines everybody,
> Oj


Hey - I know that drive well. We own a house in WV and I was just there last weekend. It's a haul. Good luck on the kangs. They are big this year. Just last night, I had my 3rd salmon pole snapped (and this one broke twice on two separate fish last night) and I'm talking about heavy action salmon rods. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

I went up to homestead and pulled an all nighter - still recovering from the 8 hours on the road and 7 hours in the river without sleep... My salmon rod snapped twice last night - I finished with about a 5 foot long pole . I must have hooked up with 20 fish but was only able to land these two. A 25 lb 39" dark hen and a shiny as a nickel 15 lb 30"...

Question for those in the know. The eggs are very different looking in color. I'm going to be curing most of them and making salmon caviar from the rest. Any experience on here about which eggs will likely taste better? The dark ones are from an older, more beat up fish - I don't know if that's a positive or negative re: taste. LOL.























Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## slowpaya

looks like pautzkes fire on that batch


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Macs13 said:


> I went up to homestead and pulled an all nighter - still recovering from the 8 hours on the road and 7 hours in the river without sleep... My salmon rod snapped twice last night - I finished with about a 5 foot long pole . I must have hooked up with 20 fish but was only able to land these two. A 25 lb 39" dark hen and a shiny as a nickel 15 lb 30"...
> 
> Question for those in the know. The eggs are very different looking in color. I'm going to be curing most of them and making salmon caviar from the rest. Any experience on here about which eggs will likely taste better? The dark ones are from an older, more beat up fish - I don't know if that's a positive or negative re: taste. LOL.
> View attachment 434387
> View attachment 434389
> View attachment 434391
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The ones from the coho...


----------



## Rasputin

I know I ain't that hungry

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

What mapleriversalmon said, I don't eat caviar though. That's not because I would not, it has not been an option. I certainly won't start with a freshwater fish if I ever eat any though.

#HoBang


----------



## Mr Burgundy

New critter to chase.... sound familiar lmbo


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Ron don't be making fun of me I never graduated high school lmao

I hear the flu is going around not this weekend but the next and the only cure is fireball and kangs.


----------



## Macs13

Rasputin said:


> I know I ain't that hungry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I love to try new things... if it sucks, I won't do it again, LOL. I like the salmon roe from Japanese restaurants, though. Super healthy too.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PunyTrout

It's called Ikura.  :lol:

https://norecipes.com/ikura-salmon-caviar/


----------



## 6667supersport

If anybody catches a fish with this moonshine spoon in its mouth with a 3' floro leader tied to a big swievel please let me know how big the fish was, felt very heavy, never got to see the fish.


----------



## Scadsobees

PunyTrout said:


> It's called Ikura.  :lol:
> 
> https://norecipes.com/ikura-salmon-caviar/


Heh...he says skein wrong too...skane, ha ha ha  Gave me a bit of surprise when he took a spoonful at the end and said it was pure mommy bliss though. That was weird.


----------



## SJC

6667supersport said:


> If anybody catches a fish with this moonshine spoon in its mouth with a 3' floro leader tied to a big swievel please let me know how big the fish was, felt very heavy, never got to see the fish.
> View attachment 434471


Looks like the old Mainliner spoon. I loved those things. They glowed better than cleos. Still have some. I remember buying them from the North Star Motel in Tawas in the middle of the night. If I close my eyes I can smell the Backwoods cigars, blackberry brandy and king slime. Good times...


----------



## SJC

Macs13 said:


> I went up to homestead and pulled an all nighter - still recovering from the 8 hours on the road and 7 hours in the river without sleep... My salmon rod snapped twice last night - I finished with about a 5 foot long pole . I must have hooked up with 20 fish but was only able to land these two. A 25 lb 39" dark hen and a shiny as a nickel 15 lb 30"...
> 
> Question for those in the know. The eggs are very different looking in color. I'm going to be curing most of them and making salmon caviar from the rest. Any experience on here about which eggs will likely taste better? The dark ones are from an older, more beat up fish - I don't know if that's a positive or negative re: taste. LOL.
> View attachment 434387
> View attachment 434389
> View attachment 434391
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


View media item 121579It ain't nothing special, if you ask me. It's edible, but that's about it. Way more bait value than food value for me. Taste like fish oil. The 7 Crown didn't even help.


----------



## PunyTrout

Scadsobees said:


> Gave me a bit of surprise when he took a spoonful at the end and said it was pure mommy bliss though. That was weird.


Pretty sure He said Umami. Not mommy. Umami means savory.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umami


----------



## PunyTrout

Bears will eat the salmon roe and leave the rest of the fish for scavengers. I'm sure it's nutritious but I'm not a fan.


----------



## 6667supersport

SJC said:


> Looks like the old Mainliner spoon. I loved those things. They glowed better than cleos. Still have some. I remember buying them from the North Star Motel in Tawas in the middle of the night. If I close my eyes I can smell the Backwoods cigars, blackberry brandy and king slime. Good times...


Yes it is, it appears moonshine bought them out. It is called a moonshine mainliner spoon now, in fact even has the groove going down the center still. That color spoon has caught me a lot of fish this year, told my buddy the spoon will be on the end of my line as long as I have one this year.


----------



## steelslam

i don't think i could drink enough beers to get the taste of those salmon eggs out of my mouth. it's bait for me.


----------



## Trout King

steelslam said:


> i don't think i could drink enough beers to get the taste of those salmon eggs out of my mouth. it's bait for me.


Rinse the taste with milt.


----------



## thegospelisgood

Trout King said:


> Rinse the taste with milt.


ewww


----------



## nighttime

I always toss it out there to eat eggs riverside as fish are being caught. Usually can get a new be or 2 to do it. Lol last year the group and I all ate some steelhead roe. Wasn’t to bad but, I’ll see who will do milt/ sperm eggs next available occasion . I’ll put some money out there on that one.


----------



## Scadsobees

nighttime said:


> I always toss it out there to eat eggs riverside as fish are being caught. Usually can get a new be or 2 to do it. Lol last year the group and I all ate some steelhead roe. Wasn’t to bad but I’d see and melt/ sperm next available occasion! I’ll put some money out there on that one.


Mix it up and tell them it's bubble tea.


----------



## cosborn

Trout King said:


> Rinse the taste with milt.


I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## PunyTrout




----------



## Macs13

PunyTrout said:


> It's called Ikura.
> 
> https://norecipes.com/ikura-salmon-caviar/


Thanks!

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Halothanedreams

Trout King said:


> Rinse the taste with milt.



You just had to go and rile up the boys.......didn't you?

Lmao


----------



## TK81

Trout King said:


> Rinse the taste with milt.



About 150 years ago, I hung out with some pretty crude dudes. We didn't call them spawn bags, we called 'em sperm sacks...just to mess with people.

Anyway, we brought some greenhorns up to salmon camp one year to our cabin just outside of Dublin. Told one of the rookies that initiation was eating a sperm sack and there was $5 in it for him as well. He choked down that bag without complaint, though he did a massive slug off my Yukon bottle immediately following.

I think he liked it.


----------



## Scadsobees

TK81 said:


> though he did a massive slug off my Yukon bottle immediately following.
> 
> I think he liked it.


...um...hopefully that it his yukon bottle after that.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Fish fray just cost me some money, got that pautzke cure, a few more bobbers, shot, hooks, etc

Might have to make one of those no sleep runs soon.


----------



## Pier Pressure

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Fish fray just cost me some money, got that pautzke cure, a few more bobbers, shot, hooks, etc
> 
> Might have to make one of those no sleep runs soon.


Another suicide mission!


----------



## big davee

nighttime said:


> I always toss it out there to eat eggs riverside as fish are being caught. Usually can get a new be or 2 to do it. Lol last year the group and I all ate some steelhead roe. Wasn’t to bad but, I’ll see who will do milt/ sperm eggs next available occasion . I’ll put some money out there on that one.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1877166895641750



kinda like this lol


----------



## riverbob

I'll fish with that guy


----------



## nighttime

I have seen this in person few
times, but stream side fertilization in someone’s mouth seems way worse, lol!!! Now I’ve got a candidate but he can’t fish for while due to wife and high risk pregnancy. I’ve watched the dude sniff a condom up his nose and pull it out his mouth. He’s already done the egg thing so alcohol and money might get it done!


----------



## Trout King

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Fish fray just cost me some money, got that pautzke cure, a few more bobbers, shot, hooks, etc
> 
> Might have to make one of those no sleep runs soon.


Do it...


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Trout King said:


> Do it...


Looking at the forecast my timing may be off, I will wait just a little bit.


----------



## joe dirt

Looks like the Detroit river lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Halothanedreams

Halothanedreams said:


> You just had to go and rile up the boys.......didn't you?
> 
> Lmao


----------



## AdamBradley

I know one guy that cures it up from fresh big water fish and loves it. I was over and tried it once on a nice cracker with cream cheese. It was more or less fish oil on a cracker and didn’t get sick? I haven’t had the urge to try it again I must admit. He makes it every year....


----------



## Shoeman

A good friend of mine and his wife (he's a cop, she's a teacher) were invited to dinner by the parents of one of her students. Well they're from Japan and ended up at a high-end sushi joint.

He was asked to order a variety and one of the offerings was a cup of roe. My buddy said, Wow, we use that for bait....LOL As his wife kicked him under the table.


----------



## tincanary

Shoeman said:


> He was asked to order a variety and one of the offerings was a cup of roe. My buddy said, Wow, we use that for bait....LOL As his wife kicked him under the table.


Sounds like something I'd say, and my wife would have the same reaction lol.


----------



## jmaddog8807

It was a slow weekend fishing wise for us, but still had a lot of fun. The lower stretch of the PM seemed dead and I've never seen so many boats on that river as there was Saturday morning. Friday we fished a different river and managed a couple kings. I did boat my biggest brown to date on a jr. thunderstick, so it wasn't that bad of a weekend.


----------



## Shoeman

jmaddog8807 said:


> It was a slow weekend fishing wise for us, but still had a lot of fun. The lower stretch of the PM seemed dead and I've never seen so many boats on that river as there was Saturday morning. Friday we fished a different river and managed a couple kings. I did boat my biggest brown to date on a jr. thunderstick, so it wasn't that bad of a weekend.
> View attachment 435389
> View attachment 435391
> View attachment 435393


Dude, that brown deserves to have its own thread!

Not buried among about of dying kangs


----------



## 6667supersport

Sweet looking brown, congrats


----------



## Fishndude

That Brown Trout picture should be in the Michigan Fishing Guide for 2020. What a beautiful fish!

Nice warm/hot water Kings, too. lol


----------



## PunyTrout

The Brown trout is the _pièce de résistance. Nice fish!_


----------



## jmaddog8807

Thanks guys. I was pretty shocked when I first saw the fish. I've caught some nice browns trout fishing, but nothing as awesome as that fish was. The colors on it were so cool. Snapped a few pictures, took some measurements, and off he went, right back to the same log I got him out of. 

After the day was done, I was pretty disappointed at only boating two kangs until my buddy looked at me and called me an idiot. He goes "Dude, you just caught the biggest brown of your life and one of the coolest fish i've seen in person, shut up and drink a beer." Needless to say, I didn't stay disappointed too long.


----------



## PunyTrout

This picture is worth re-posting...














jmaddog8807 said:


> Thanks guys. I was pretty shocked when I first saw the fish. I've caught some nice browns trout fishing, but nothing as awesome as that fish was. The colors on it were so cool. Snapped a few pictures, took some measurements, and off he went, right back to the same log I got him out of.
> 
> After the day was done, I was pretty disappointed at only boating two kangs until my buddy looked at me and called me an idiot. He goes "Dude, you just caught the biggest brown of your life and one of the coolest fish i've seen in person, shut up and drink a beer." Needless to say, I didn't stay disappointed too long.


----------



## Pier Pressure

Starting to get a little weird in here...









Awesome brown trout though.ne_eye:


----------



## Botiz

Incredible brown trout!


----------



## Slimits

Better man than me. That brown would have been on the dinner table. Nothing eats as good as brown trout


----------



## Nik

What’s been goin on at tippy I’m thinkin about givin it a try this weekend before I break out the crossbow any info helps thanks


----------



## nighttime

Always some fish there, give it a shot.


----------



## Nik

Alright I probably will


----------



## Macs13

Nik said:


> Alright I probably will


They've been in at Tippy above the coffer for the past month. It was really thin below it on the times I've stopped there. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nik

Ok they what they bin gettin them on beeds and cranks


----------



## FishMichv2

jmaddog8807 said:


> It was a slow weekend fishing wise for us, but still had a lot of fun. The lower stretch of the PM seemed dead and I've never seen so many boats on that river as there was Saturday morning. Friday we fished a different river and managed a couple kings. I did boat my biggest brown to date on a jr. thunderstick, so it wasn't that bad of a weekend.
> View attachment 435389
> View attachment 435391
> View attachment 435393


Incredible brown. A fish like that would make my whole fall. I've got a few nice brownies like that over the years and they make every fish less trip worth it.


----------



## Macs13

Nik said:


> Ok they what they bin gettin them on beeds and cranks


Yep. Beads and flies.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nik

Ok thx


----------



## Macs13

I saw a 41" 30lb nice fresh king last night at homestead. I know because I let the guys use my scale up weigh it. In person, there is a real difference between a fish that big and my biggest so far this year - 39" 25 lb... that thing I saw last night was a monster. Personally, I was about 1 for 20. Watching the weather report and noticing a storm blowing in overnight paid off in opportunities, I just have to improve my landing ratio. I haven't pulled one out under 20lb this year. Last night's was my smallest.
















Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

If anybody needs some eggs this weekend, I'll be heading up that way and can pack extra. I have 4 fish worth of uncured eggs - 2 king, 2 coho - and that's more than I need. Send me a message on here. I'll be staying in the area up there and hitting a few different rivers. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ypsimax

Many kings up at Tippy this past weekend.


----------



## Nik

I think I might finally shoot up there I want to get some kings for the smoker how packed has tippy been lately?


----------



## Macs13

Nik said:


> I think I might finally shoot up there I want to get some kings for the smoker how packed has tippy been lately?


No better time than the overnight hours on a Wednesday. You'll have a twenty foot or bigger section all to yourself. That's my favorite time to go, but it makes work the next day a bear. On the weekends, it's tippy. The parking lot will be full.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nik

Yeah I see what your sayin I might not make it till the weekend but I will just fish night it’s not as bad around 2am lol


----------



## jmaddog8807

If anyone is fishing this weekend and scores some loose eggs that they don't want, I'd be more than happy to drive and meet to get them. Really need some right now, and have no time to fish. Be willing to trade something or services. PM me too. 

Thanks!


----------



## Macs13

jmaddog8807 said:


> If anyone is fishing this weekend and scores some loose eggs that they don't want, I'd be more than happy to drive and meet to get them. Really need some right now, and have no time to fish. Be willing to trade something or services. PM me too.
> 
> Thanks!


I have 4 gallon sized Ziploc bags of uncured, refrigerated eggs that are all extra. I'm in Jackson area. If that's within your driving range, PM me.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

